# Puppies



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Awwwww.....how old?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Are these the ones from the mamma dog you transported? They are precious!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

They were a week on Wednesday and yes they are from mama dog I transported. She had 8 but we can only hold them and get pictures while she is outside doing her business so we are getting a few pictures at a time.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! Brand new. I hope they all find great homes.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Wow! Brand new. I hope they all find great homes.


Thanks. They won't be going to homes for a while, but we've already had a couple of applications.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful puppies, they are so cute


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

*LOOK eyes open!*


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They are adorable! Are there reserves on any of them yet(or momma?)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> They are adorable! Are there reserves on any of them yet(or momma?)


We have two adoption applications but are not going to make any decisions until after day 49 when we do the Volhard test. If I can talk hubby into it. I want one too.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Omg they really are so cute! Love those faces. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd do a bit more than the Volhard test....maybe get with a couple working breed breeders and see if they'd share what they do to test out pups. Volhard is a bit limited, IMO...you'd get more info with other exercises. Was there biosensor puppy raising protocol going on from the getgo?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd do a bit more than the Volhard test....maybe get with a couple working breed breeders and see if they'd share what they do to test out pups. Volhard is a bit limited, IMO...you'd get more info with other exercises. Was there biosensor puppy raising protocol going on from the getgo?



I had to go look that up. I've never even heard of it.  I will ask, but I don't think so. 

One of the articles I read said it was Bad Science? Is this something a lot of the rescues use?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

and mama looking so much better.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is mom warming up to her caretakers? I hope so...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Is mom warming up to her caretakers? I hope so...


Oh yes, she is doing great.... She is still very protective of her puppies but is doing so much better. She has taken over half the office.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Good luck with the pups! You should be so proud! You have a good heart and soap! The world would be a better place if there were more people like you. Keep up the good work. Bless you. Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Soul

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

they are adorable, and thank you for opening your home to a momma in need


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> they are adorable, and thank you for opening your home to a momma in need


I can't take credit for opening my home. I helped transported them to the rescue and I'm working with them there. We have a live in caretaker who is very experienced with puppies, who is their full time foster. This is the first time I've even seen a puppy being born I would need a lot more experience before I would be comfortable doing it on my own. 

Onyx girl - I asked foster mama about the biosenser protocol and she has done it in the past on other puppies, but mama was not letting her. Mama has calmed down a lot but is still very protective. As mama calms down and the puppies get older she has plans on different things to test and socialize the puppies besides the volhort test.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mama offically now Marie is allowing foster in with the puppies while she watches... 










Puppies are about 3 1/2 weeks old










Boyfriend now Dreamer is doing well also. He is such a sweet boy good with other dogs and people.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

momma is a beautiful girl (very nice picture of her) and the puppies are so cute, thanks for sharing im sure they will have them adopted out in no time.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> momma is a beautiful girl (very nice picture of her) and the puppies are so cute, thanks for sharing im sure they will have them adopted out in no time.


Glad to share. Got some more pictures today. They are getting so big!!! 

I have no idea what mix they might be. Some look like they might have Akita (boyfriend) and others look like Mama but there is one that could be Australian lol..


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

6 weeks old. 6 more weeks to go before they go to their new homes.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Mix sugar an spice ; and everything nice! Beautiful pups be hard not to keep one! Great job! Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I really want to get hold of them and get some of that puppy breath


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Awe now I want to have puppies. So cute and cuddly


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

bill said:


> Mix sugar an spice ; and everything nice! Beautiful pups be hard not to keep one! Great job! Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL well.....  My husband meets them tomorrow. Our very first dog was Akita /Shepherd and she was his ♥ dog so if he finds one he falls in love with we might adopt one. 

Tar Heel Mom... Love their puppy breath and their warm puppy bellies. They are so much fun to play with. I have 6 more weeks of playing with them before they go to their forever homes.


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Aww I wish I could get another puppy....but my mom said if I get another one she will kill me HAHAHA If an intruder breaks into my house im not scared of what my dog might do, but of what my mom will do LOL


----------



## ddrGSD88 (Sep 12, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> 6 weeks old. 6 more weeks to go before they go to their new homes.


 
Im going to report these pictures, because the puppies in these pictures are too darn cute! :wub:


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

How cute!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

They grow up soooo fast. SIGH!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> They grow up soooo fast. SIGH!



So true.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Meet Sargent Pepper. We couldn't resist. He will not be coming home for a few more weeks but here is a current picture.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Pretty boy! Cool name! Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

bill said:


> Pretty boy! Cool name! Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!  Many of the puppies now have homes to go too... They will be going home at 12 weeks.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Feburary 5th is so far away. Its killing me.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm gonna pounce.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

The sarge is getting big fast! I know he will give you and your husband many good times! Bill


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

bill said:


> The sarge is getting big fast! I know he will give you and your husband many good times! Bill



Thanks. We can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Adorable puppies-hope the time goes by fast and you can bring him home


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

9 weeks. Look at those ears. :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Buck and the available puppy. :wub:

Congrats on your new puppy, he's too cute!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Buck and the available puppy. :wub:
> 
> Congrats on your new puppy, he's too cute!



Thanks.  

Aren't those available ones cute. I can't believe they haven't been picked yet!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The available pups are very cute-(they all are) hope they get picked soon


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Aren't those available ones cute. I can't believe they haven't been picked yet!


LOL, I didn't realize there were 2 available puppies. :laugh:

I like the little black/white one on the bottom right.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> LOL, I didn't realize there were 2 available puppies. :laugh:
> 
> I like the little black/white one on the bottom right.


Black and white is a little doll. She may be harder to place than the others tho because she is scared. She is getting better and we are working with her but she will need a quiet home without small children darting around.

White nose is just full of personality she will be a great family dog.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

holland said:


> The available pups are very cute-(they all are) hope they get picked soon


Thanks!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Just a quick update. The last of the 7 puppies went to their new homes today.  Yea! Unfortunately no more puppy pictures. Well except for my Sarge.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad they all found homes- Sarge looks very content


----------

